# Wieviel User schafft dieser Server?



## danielmueller (26. Oktober 2004)

Ich wäge momentan ab vielleicht auf einen Server umzusteigen. Weil ich aber noch nie einen Webserver hatte kann ich nicht abschätzten wieviele User ein Webserver mit
Pentium 3 500mhz
128 mb Arbeitsspeicher
10 gb Festplatte 
schafft.
genaueres hier 
Auf dem Server soll nur Apache mysql php und Perl laufen (und noch was für den E-mail Versand da was ich noch nicht genau was ich nehmen soll momentan ist mercury mail mein Favorit). Achso auf dem Server wird dann ein Portal System und ein Forum laufen falls dass noch wichtig ist.
Wieviel Platz wäre ungefähr verbraucht wenn ich das alles installieren würde (Portal System und Forum ausgeschlossen)?
Eventuelle könnt ihr mir auch bessere Vorschläge für einen guten Server machen, sollte aber nicht zu teuer sein.


----------



## aTa (26. Oktober 2004)

Also ich weiss ja nicht aber 128 MB RAM erscheinen mir doch etwas zu wenig...


----------



## Sinac (26. Oktober 2004)

Also wenn du nicht die mega Abfragen durch deine DB jagen willst sollte das Zugriffsmäßig vom Webserver her keine Probleme geben, da geht wohl vorher deine Internetbandbreite zu ende.
Welches OS soll denn läufen?
Linux ist da natürlich nicht so unverschämt wie Windows was Ressourcenverbrauch im Betrieb angeht.

Greetz...
Sinac


----------



## danielmueller (26. Oktober 2004)

Ich vermute das man Debian nehmen muss, wenn nicht dann nehme ich  Suse Linux (Windows auf gar keinen Fall). Also wenn der Server die 100gb Traffic bewältigen kann, dann wird es keine Probleme geben ich rechne mit ca 60-80 gb Traffic eventuell auch mal mehr.


----------



## Sinac (26. Oktober 2004)

Nehm am besten Debian, SuSE ist langsam genau so gefräßig wie Windows.
Darf ich fragen was du für ne Internetverbindung hast bei 80gb Traffic am Tag


----------



## Christian Fein (26. Oktober 2004)

Sinac hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Nehm am besten Debian, SuSE ist langsam genau so gefräßig wie Windows.
> Darf ich fragen was du für ne Internetverbindung hast bei 80gb Traffic am Tag



Das ist definitiver Quatsch.

Linux == Linux. Der SuSE Kernel ist nicht gross anders als der Debian Kernel.


----------



## Dominik Haubrich (26. Oktober 2004)

danielmueller hat gesagt.:
			
		

> IWebserver mit
> Pentium 3 500mhz
> 128 mb Arbeitsspeicher
> 10 gb Festplatte
> ...



Das ist doch eine ziemliche Gurke. 128MB Arbeitsspeicher sind bei einem Webserver extrem wenig und auch der P3-Prozessor ist sicher schon ein paar Jährchen alt. Ich denke hierbei handelt es sich um schon recht stark gebrauchte Hardware.. Wenn Du 5 EUR pro Monat mehr auf den Tisch legst, bekommst Du z.B. bei Alturo:


> Prozessor	Intel Celeron 1200 Mhz
> Arbeitsspeicher	256 MB
> eigene IP-Adresse	Ja
> Betriebssystem	SuSE Linux 9.1
> ...



Und dazu hast Du eine wahnsinnig gute Anbindung, weil das Unternehmen zu United Internet gehört (GMX, 1&1, Schlund+Partner). Also an Deiner Stelle würde ich mir das wirklich gut überlegen.


----------



## Sinac (26. Oktober 2004)

Christian Fein hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Das ist definitiver Quatsch.
> 
> Linux == Linux. Der SuSE Kernel ist nicht gross anders als der Debian Kernel.



Das stimmt natürlich, war etwas schlecht ausgedrückt.

Allerding ist der Umfang an Software (bei Standard Installation) und der Module die bereits im Kernel sind bei SuSE doch wesentlich höher und zum großteil nicht erforderlich für einen WebServer. Also ich brauch z.B. kein X dafür und Sachen wie USB, Audio Support oder sonst was muss ich auch nicht unbedingt im Kernel haben dafür.

Auf die Hardware bezogen müste man jetzt wissen was genau du vor hast. Für nen kleinen Webserver zu hause reicht das meiner Meinung nach, aber dann wird das wohl mit deinen 100 GB Traffic nichts =) Wenn du was richtig professionelles haben willst würde ich das sowieso mieten.

Greetz...
Sinac


----------



## Sinac (26. Oktober 2004)

Ach Sorry, hatte deinen Link nicht gesehen, jetzt ergibt das alles auch ein wenig mehr Sinn   
*sorry*


----------



## Ben Ben (26. Oktober 2004)

Oder für 30EUR bei IPX das Angebot

P3 1Ghz, 256MB Ram, 20GB HDD, 1TB Traffic... dürfte aber eher wegen des hohen Traffics als wegen der Ausstattung interessant sein...


----------



## danielmueller (26. Oktober 2004)

> Darf ich fragen was du für ne Internetverbindung hast bei 80gb Traffic am Tag



 hab mich vertippt ich meinte das ich mit den Zugriffen im Monat ca auf 80 gb komme (momentan). 


> Prozessor Intel Celeron 1200 Mhz
> Arbeitsspeicher 256 MB
> eigene IP-Adresse Ja
> Betriebssystem SuSE Linux 9.1
> ...


für nur 5€ mehr und dafür mehr als die doppelte Leistung ist schon besser. Ist das eigentlich zeitlich befristet oder wird das wieder irgendwann mehr (das die 29€ durchgestrichen sind macht mich irgendwie misstrauisch).



> Oder für 30EUR bei IPX das Angebot
> 
> P3 1Ghz, 256MB Ram, 20GB HDD, 1TB Traffic... dürfte aber eher wegen des hohen Traffics als wegen der Ausstattung interessant sein...


Das ist schon verdammt viel Traffic ipx ist glaub ich auch ein rech bekannter Anbieter, und 1tb Traffic ist verdammt viel allerdings glaub ich nicht das ich auf soviel kommen werde jedenfalls vorerst nicht.

Ansonsten erstmal danke für eure Ratschläge ich werd mal sehen ob ich irgendwo Referenzen zu dem Alturo Angebot finde. 
Ich würd schon wenns irgendwie ginge Suse Linux nehmen weil ich bis jetzt nur mit Suse Linux gearbeitet habe und yast schon ganz schön nützlich ist.


----------



## Dominik Haubrich (26. Oktober 2004)

danielmueller hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ist das eigentlich zeitlich befristet oder wird das wieder irgendwann mehr (das die 29€ durchgestrichen sind macht mich irgendwie misstrauisch).



Zeitlich befristet im Sinne von "nur solange der Vorrat reicht". Wenn Du den Server rechtzeitig bestellst, bleibt er auch für Dich so günstig. Ist halt momentan eine Sonderaktion.


----------



## myplex (29. Oktober 2004)

Der Vater eines Freundes von mir hat eine Firma. Diese Firma hat einen Webserver bei 1-st Housing gehabt. Der Webserver war fast nie zu erreichen. Deshalb wurde er gekündigt. Die Kündigung wurde aber nie angenommen und der Server lief noch ca. ein halbes Jahr weiter.


----------

